
Ask HN: Recommend a simple (& free) solution for tracking feature request votes? - pqvst
I just want a SIMPLE tool&#x2F;service&#x2F;solution that lets my users vote for and submit feature requests. There are tons of overly complicated and overly priced solutions for this. I just want something simple and free. Does it exist?<p>The closest I&#x27;ve found is wantoo.io, but their admin dashboard broke after 5 minutes of me using it, and they said &quot;it will not be fixed very soon&quot;... great... Any suggestions? Otherwise I guess I&#x27;ll have to roll my own.
======
averageweather
I feel as if people are much more likely to engage with a chat bot. I tried
surveys on my site for the exact reason as you, but no one would click them.

However, I have had success with Drift
([http://www.drift.com](http://www.drift.com)), the free version. Paid version
has polls, but in free I am asking one simple question right now.

my site: [http://www.averageweather.io](http://www.averageweather.io)

~~~
pqvst
Yeah but a survey isn't what I'm looking for. I want something like this:
[https://wantoo.io/paperworks/ideas/](https://wantoo.io/paperworks/ideas/)

------
roryisok
Polldaddy.com?

Create a poll, add option to allow custom answers, and you can promote any
suggestions to poll options

------
keesj
I've seen some companies use Trello for this. There's voting 'power-up' which
enables people (not just admins) to vote on cards.

~~~
pqvst
I gave that a try, but it felt too "clunky" and the voting part felt hidden.
Other than that it's a good suggestion.

